# Solved: Cannot Release/Renew IP Address



## Cric

Hey there. I encountered a similar problem when trying to change my IP Address as discussed in this thread here. http://forums.techguy.org/windows-xp/613823-solved-ip-stuck-wireless-network.html
I tried following their steps, but got no results. I attached some pictures of what my problem is.
Any suggestions on what to do?


----------



## dustyjay

You might get quicker responses if you requested a moderator to move this to the Networking Forum. You can do this by clicking the "Report" button on your original post.


----------



## Frank4d

Your second screen shows your wireless adapter is configured with a static IP of 192.168.1.158, and DHCP is disabled. Ipconfig /release and /renew don't work unless your adapter is configured to obtain an IP address automatically (DHCP enabled) and there is a DHCP server on the network.

You can configure the adapter to obtain an IP address automatically in Windows 7 Network and Sharing Center.


----------



## Cric

Thanks dustyjay, but I don't see that button anywhere.

frank4d, I'm at the Windows 7 Network and Sharing Center, but I don't see any way to enable/disable the DHCP. Where can I do this at?


----------



## TerryNet

To configure a dynamic IP address on your Windows Vista or 7 computer:

1. Click Start.
2. Select Network, then Network and Sharing Center, and click Manage network connections or Change adapter settings from the list of tasks.
3. Right click the connection of interest and click Properties.
4. Select Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4) from the list and click the Properties button.
5. Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
6. Select Obtain DNS Server address automatically.
7. Click OK.
8. Click Close.


----------



## Frank4d

In Network and Sharing Center click the connection for your Wireless Adapter, then Properties. In the next window, click Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4), then Properties. Choose "Obtain an IP address automatically", and also choose "Obtain DNS server address automatically"; then OK, Close, Close.

After this, either update your IP address using ipconfig /release and ipconfig /renew; or reboot your computer.


----------



## Cric

TerryNet & Frank4d
I changed both of them to automatic, and then tried the commands and they failed. I restarted my computer and got the same result (attached).
Help?


----------



## TerryNet

I don't understand your actual issue. You have an apparently good wireless connection and one wireless and one ethernet Media Disconnected. Is the apparently good wireless not working somehow? Or are you trying to get one of the others connected?


----------



## Cric

I have a policy of switching IPs every month or so. All I know is one month when I tried to do it, it wouldn't work.
My internet access hasn't changed, nor have the devices I use to access the internet (wireless router). I have no idea what the problem is, I just know that there must be something wrong.


----------



## Oily

Your Wireless Network Connection IPv4 address has changed from 192.168.1.158 to 192.168.1.4

You shouldn't need to change your IP every month, it's only the IP of the machine on your local network that you are changing anyway.


----------



## Cric

While I'm sure that's true Oily, my IP Address (I know by checking whatismyipaddress.com) hasn't changed from 71.59.249.243.
And I know it's probably not necessary, I'm just one of those overly worried people.


----------



## Oily

That is your Public IP address which is assigned by your ISP and not what you are changing here which is your LAN IP address.

EDIT: Just a quick google, but point 2 will maybe help you understand this better -

http://www.conniq.com/FAQ/lan-wan-ip-address.htm


----------



## Cric

Ah, I see.
Well can you tell me how to change my public IP Address?


----------



## Davec

Your public address is assigned by your ISP.


----------



## Cric

Is there any way I could get my ISP to change it through my computer?


----------



## DoubleHelix

No, you cannot change your public IP assigned by your ISP. You could call them, but I doubt they'd change it. There's no point in doing so.


----------



## CameronW

Cric,

Just so you understand the difference. Your ISP assigns you a public IP address. From there you have a modem and router (maybe the same device) that provides all computers on the inside of your network with a private IP. Think of it as a hotel. The hotel has a street address (public address) then each room in the hotel has a number (private address). 

That being said I can't think of any reason why you would want to change your public IP address. If you could explain to us the need to change it maybe?

As mentioned above the ISP is the only one who can change it. They generally dynamically assign address' and will only push a change if there is a specific problem with the one provided.

Regards,


----------



## fairnooks

Its pretty easy to change a DSL ISP IP address. You just sign out of the ISP connection...and wait, and wait, and wait maybe a little bit more, until the address that was assigned to you is used elsewhere. Sing back in and walla, new public I.P. address. As stated though, what's the point, disconnecting the computer from the Internet is far more effective and quickly accomplished.


----------

